# Ubuntu sur iMac > carte Wifi pas reconnue



## poseidon (6 Avril 2008)

Tout est dans le titre ! 

j'ai installé en dual boot Ubuntu (les bugs liés à Leopard étaient présents avant cette installation), mais il ne reconnait pas ma carte Wifi...

Que faire ? car elle n'est pas mentionnée dans le didactel d'Ubuntu...

Merci bien


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2008)

poseidon a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre !
> 
> j'ai installé en dual boot Ubuntu (les bugs liés à Leopard étaient présents avant cette installation), mais il ne reconnait pas ma carte Wifi...
> 
> ...



carte?


----------



## Jingle (12 Avril 2008)

Quel machine as tu?

Je peux juste dire que sur mon macbook CoreDuo avec carte wifi 11g elle est reconnue par défaut et sans pb avec le live CD et elle marche.


----------



## Scipio (13 Mai 2008)

Oauis ! La carte fait toute la différence.
Certaines cartes fonctionnent avec MadWifi et d'autres requierent l'utilisation de Ndiswrapper. 

Le nom de la carte, son modèle exact, sa version, fabricant, etc. serait utile


----------



## Ricco (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour , effectivement cela dépend du chipset de la carte ; moi aussi ma carte wifi n'est pas reconnue ,j'ai Ubuntu 7.10 d'installé sur un Macbook 2,4Ghz avec 2 Go de ram dont la carte est une Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0(4.170.465)


----------



## Scipio (14 Mai 2008)

Ricco, je n'ai pas d'expérience avec les Broadcom en tant que tel mais je pense que je peux t'aider.

Je vais mettre ce lien en anglais: c'est un guide pour ton genre de problème (mais en anglais!): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy

Je ne sais pas si le guide existe en français. Si tu te débrouilles pour le lire, dis-nous si ça a fonctionné.
Si tu ne peux pas suivre le guide, dis-moi, as-tu accès à internet de façon câblé quand tu est sous Ubuntu ?


----------



## Ricco (15 Mai 2008)

Merci pour la réponse ,oui j'ai testé l'accès à internet via le RJ45 sans soucis par contre je ne pourrai pas tester cette semaine car c'est mon outil de travail pour dépanner mes clients.Feedback dès que possible


----------

